# August pics, Dharawal and Jervis Bay



## moloch05 (Aug 22, 2009)

These are photos from the Dharawal area and Jervis Bay. I visited Jervis Bay last weekend and Dharawal today (Sat 22 Aug). Although this is August and technically winter, the weather has been mild and spring seems to have arrived a little early this year. Many plants are in full flower and a few species of peas at Dharawal have already progressed beyond their best. Two of my favourites, Sydney Rose and Spotted Sun Orchid, have just commenced flowering and are looking great.

This post includes photos of the reptiles that I encountered along with flower and habitat shots.

Dharawal area














Red-bellied Blacksnake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_) -- This snake was sunning itself on a rocky ridgetop. The day was cool and this red-belly was not as quick as usual. I normally just see a flash of black and red as they race to cover. This one just watched me for awhile, then hissed loudly before flattening its neck, turning and crawling off to a crevice. This red-belly did not exhibit much red on its flanks at all.

















Eastern Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_) -- common snakes in the area.












Yellow-faced Whipsnake (_Demansia psammophis_) -- seems to be common in rocky areas of Dharawal. I have seen several of these snakes recently.












Copper-tailed Skink (_Ctenotus taeniolatus_) -- a beautiful skink with a nicely coloured tail.







Eastern Blue-tongued Skink (_Tiliqua scincoides_) -- this lizard was particularly dark. Several of the black bars were fused to from a large continuous blotch of black on its back. It was sunning in the late afternoon along a trail at Jervis Bay.








Sydney Rose (_Boronia serrulata_) -- my favouite plant at Dharawal. So far, I have found these plants in a single, sandy area of the reserve. Their flowers are beautiful and the leaves unusual as well.














Red Spider Flower (_Grevillea speciosa_) -- a common flower.










Spotted Sun Orchid (_Thelymitra ixioides_) -- another superb flower. These orchids are odd since their flowers close in the late afternoon and reopen once it is bright in the morning. Even their buds are beautiful with petals alternating between blue and white.













Sundew -- this one was growing a fair distance from the creek. They are common along the damp areas in the reserve.








Here is a mix of Spring flowers from Dharawal and Jervis Bay.





















































_Grevillea sp_. -- colourful grevillea with "toothbrush" type flower.











Peas (_Pultenaea stipularis_?)









Crimson Rosella, Rainbow Lorikeet and Black Wallaby























Bottlenosed Dolphin -- When I first saw the dorsal, the "Jaws" theme came to mind. This dolphin was one of several that were swimming not far off the beach near Green Patch.






Jervis Bay (Booderee National Park) -- I think that this is one of the most beautiful national parks in Australia. The fine, snow-white sandy beaches are just amazing.


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 22, 2009)

wow, amazing as always, i love the landscape pics!


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 22, 2009)

awsome pics as always, i love the landscape pics and the lorikeets!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the Eastern small eyed snake, great looking snake, great pics as usual


----------



## JasonL (Aug 23, 2009)

Great Pics David... JB is a great place..


----------



## ozzieimages (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello Moloch05
You have some beautiful photos there, JB looks like a great place for a holiday.
Thanks for sharing.
Baz


----------



## wranga (Aug 23, 2009)

wow awsome pictures. thanks for sharing them


----------



## ssshazza (Aug 23, 2009)

Great photos! thanks for sharing! Makes me proud to live on the south coast, ahhhh.


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, everyone.

ozzieimages, Jervis Bay is a great place for a family holiday. When my kids were young, we used to camp at Green Patch a few times each spring-autumn. If you decide to go, you need to book a few months in advance since it is very popular. In recent years, my wife and I usually stay in motels at Huskisson.


ssshazza, the South Coast is a lovely part of the world!


Regards,
David


----------

